# Integrated frame battery from Bosch.



## Cycleops (17 Apr 2018)

Thought this might be of interest to e-bike fans as it signals a design change.







https://electrek.co/2018/04/16/bosc...es-to-us-ebike-market-signaling-design-shift/


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Apr 2018)

Bosch call it their Power Tube.

The only difference is the longer, narrower, shape - the capacity remains 500wh.

Some makers mount the Power Tube on the underside of the down tube.

An example is the Lamborghini ebike in the other thread.

You can see the black plastic casing of the battery in the photos.

There's been quite a few more stealthy designs in the last two or three years.

However you package it a battery with a decent capacity is still a big lump which can never be fully hidden.


----------



## mjr (17 Apr 2018)

Looks like Kalkhoff's years-old design. What's new? Bosch doing a press release?


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Apr 2018)

The Kalkhoff Integrale was one of the first of the 'integrated' look ebikes.

http://www.50cycles.com/electric-bi...MI5enk3arB2gIVTrHtCh07BwLaEAQYAyABEgKgQfD_BwE


----------



## Cycleops (17 Apr 2018)

I rather like the integrated look. Certainly a lot better than having the battery in all kinds of odd places. Could even persuade me into getting one, eventually.

The Raleigh Redux in the link looks rather interesting.


----------



## kcflyer1957 (18 Apr 2018)

Giant integrated the battery in the down tube. From my experience with mine, few people know it's a e-bike - they think the thicker downtube is a toolbox.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Apr 2018)

Had a ride on a friend's KTM Macina Cross XT 11. This has the Bosch PowerTube, and looks really good. My first experience of ebikes - WOW *!!!!*


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> I rather like the integrated look. Certainly a lot better than having the battery in all kinds of odd places. Could even persuade me into getting one, eventually.
> 
> The Raleigh Redux in the link looks rather interesting.


Is it available here? A short step to new E road bikes - dropped bars - maybe?


----------



## NickWi (18 Apr 2018)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. Already got one with a concealed battery.




Sorry for the sarky and smug comment, but I am rather pleased with it!


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Apr 2018)

NickWi said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. Already got one with a concealed battery.
> View attachment 404891
> 
> Sorry for the sarky and smug comment, but I am rather pleased with it!


Yes I know - I'm the one asking about the Gain in the other thread remember - and I'm still seriously looking at them. Can you compare it with the likes of a mid engined bike?


----------



## Turdus philomelos (19 Apr 2018)

This is being ridden in the Giro E


----------

